# Best day ever



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So today I met @CurrentlyJaded. We had the whole date set up. We ate a great lunch, went to an aquarium, saw a movie, got Starbucks, went to an arcade, etc. We held hands, kissed, it was just an overall great time. I tried my best to show her a good time I think I succeeded .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I am happy for you and @CurrentlyJaded, my friend. You deserve it


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

aawwwwwwww Kevin you deserve this happiness so much. really happy you're happy 
:heart


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, she was amazing.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

That is so awesome bro! I'm happy for you!


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thats so great! Happy for you!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Kevin001

Congrats mate. 

I knew it was getting heavy (serious) by the way you were talking about her.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm glad to see that there's actually something productive coming out of this forum.

Congratulations.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yay! So happy to hear it went well !


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> So today I met @*CurrentlyJaded* . We had the whole date set up. We ate a great lunch, went to an aquarium, saw a movie, got Starbucks, went to an arcade, etc. We held hands, kissed, it was just an overall great time. I tried my best to show her a good time I think I succeeded .


It most definitely was the best day ever. Still can't believe it happened. I had an incredible time and you were more than I could have ever dreamed of. Treated me so good. I already miss you like crazy and can't wait to see you again! :mushy:heart:squeeze

Also thank you so much everyone, I appreciate it


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm happy for both of you.... :group


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Well done you two! Nice to hear a happy story!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> It most definitely was the best day ever. Still can't believe it happened. I had an incredible time and you were more than I could have ever dreamed of. Treated me so good. I already miss you like crazy and can't wait to see you again! :mushy:heart:squeeze


Yeah next time will be even better, I promise .


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Awesome man !, happy for you dude


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm happy for you both, it sounds like you both had an awesome time. I remember meeting up with a friend here for the first time (who I'm still crushing on, in a way) and I remember how crazy anxious I was. Good to hear you both pushed through that. It's awesome to hear about when it works out


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice one you two! :grin2::wink2:


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> So today I met @CurrentlyJaded. We had the whole date set up. We ate a great lunch, went to an aquarium, saw a movie, got Starbucks, went to an arcade, etc. We held hands, kissed, it was just an overall great time. I tried my best to show her a good time I think I succeeded .


That's lovely Kevin - really brought a smile to my face. It's great that you've found each other.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey congrats!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone once again. I'm still happy af. :laugh:


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah next time will be even better, I promise .


Oh I know it will :b Just needs to happen again soon lol.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

So glad for you and good to see people connecting! You go! :banana


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

well done man! I am happy for you.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> well done man! I am happy for you.


Thanks 



Afreen88 said:


> How the heck did I miss this?! Very happy for you Kevin  You seem like such a lovely young man, you deserve a lovely lady. Hope things go well


Hmm were you on the forum when I posted it? Lol. Thanks though.



TheOLDPrince said:


>


Hmm thanks I guess.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Is that DevilDogGamer?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

That's awesome man! Congrats to you guys! :clap


----------

